

40 Hour Work Week at Microsoft - zandi
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jmeier/archive/2010/10/21/40-hour-work-week-at-microsoft.aspx

======
capisce
40 hours is still too much:
<http://www.neweconomics.org/publications/21-hours>

------
tolliator
That's alot of buzzwords!! :

"I learned early on how to drive more effective results by fixing time and
flexing scope, while flowing value, and optimizing team health. I also learned
the value of figuring out effective product-lines, managing portfolios of
investments, finding the best “Hot Spots” on heat maps of customer pain and
opportunity, and mastering the art of the WBS (work breakdown structures) and
cuttable scope."

------
zandi
Make a 40 Hour Work Week an initiative, for yourself, for your team, or for
your organization. Start small. Lead by example. Start with yourself, then
help other people. Focus on finding more effective ways to do things, focusing
on the vital few things that matter the most, playing to your strengths, and
improving your energy. Know what counts and be able to put your finger on it.

------
endianswap
I like how one of the positives mentioned for a team following a 40 hour
schedule is that they're more able to crunch...

